# Ok I have talked myself into buying the Earlex 5000 but ....



## Hudson Carpentry (17 Sep 2012)

Where can I buy the different nozzles from? I have been googling for a while and can't find one.


----------



## Mcluma (17 Sep 2012)

That is a good point

Although I do not need a different tip, I was hoping they were readily available


----------



## beech1948 (17 Sep 2012)

Have a look here at the accessories page.

http://www.earlex.com/hv5000-accessories.php

Hope it helps

Al


----------



## beech1948 (17 Sep 2012)

Sorry guys that was a US web site.

I need some new jets also and have just looked on the Earlex UK web site and tried all of the named suppliers on it to no avail. Email sent to earlex to see what they have to say.

Al


----------



## promhandicam (17 Sep 2012)

Earlex are based in Guildford and I have found them very helpful. You can get needles and tips in the following sizes 1.0mm , 1.5mm, 2.0mm and 2.5mm. From memory they aren't hugely expensive. Contact details herehttp://www.earlex.co.uk/professional-home.html


----------



## Dibs-h (18 Sep 2012)

Read the manual :wink: ,

OPTIONAL EXTRAS
Needles & Fluid Tips of different sizes can be obtained as sets under the following accessory numbers.
Please call our helpline to order these on 01483 454666.
1.0mm dia Fluid Tip, needle & seal HV5ACC10R
1.5mm dia Fluid Tip, needle & seal HV5ACC15R
2.0mm dia Fluid Tip, needle & seal HV5ACC20R
2.5mm dia Fluid Tip, needle & seal HV5ACC25R

Bottom of Page 3.

http://www.earlex.co.uk/pdf/hv5000.pdf

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Sep 2012)

Cheers Dibs.

It hasn't been delivered yet and thanks for the link ill ring them tomorrow.


----------



## oakfield (18 Sep 2012)

I ordered from them directly over the phone. They were very helpful.


----------



## beech1948 (19 Sep 2012)

I just asked Earlex about my nearest supplier given that all of the so called suppliers on their web site knew nothing about the HV5000.

Earlex have agreed thast I can post the reoply from them so here it is.

Hi Alan

I am afraid the spares for the HV5000 are not available on our online stores yet, they can be purchased by ringing Earlex Ltd on 01483 454666. We are sorry that it has been so difficult to source these spares, and I have forwarded your email on to our product development team.

The needle kits for the aluminium gun are £18.78. Prices quoted are inclusive of V.A.T.

Postage and packing costs for the UK are £1.99 per order or free for orders over £30.00.

You may order over the phone with a credit/debit card (not Visa Electron, Amex or Laser) on 01483 454 666, or send us a cheque/postal order (sterling and made payable to Earlex Ltd). Cheques are held for a week before dispatch.

Delivery is sent by Royal Mail and takes approximately 2-3 working days

Kind Regards
Helen Frostick

So a fast and polite response. I have also had a discussion with one of their product managers about the issue so they seem to care about access and supply. I have just ordered a selection of jets so will report on their response times.

Al


----------



## Dibs-h (23 Sep 2012)

At least they are cheaper than the Fuji ones! :roll: 

Dibs


----------



## beech1948 (24 Sep 2012)

eWarped jets arrived 48hourd after order and were well packed and correct ....that is as per the order.
Unlike some suppliers
Al


----------



## flanajb (29 Sep 2012)

I trust you got this sorted out. You purchase the needles directly from Earlex in the UK


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (29 Sep 2012)

Sorry I gave up trying to post due to the issues I was having with accessing the forum.

I ordered the 1mm nozzle, 2.5mm nozzle and the spanner (which is £6.99 if anyone would like to know) and they came the very next day after I ordered them.

Used the machine the first time yesterday and im very impressed.


----------

